# IDENTIFYING DUCKS



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I feel preachy today. I love to see people on here put something they shot on here and they don't know what type of duck/goose it is and then see the righteous ones on here freak out becuase they should of known before they shot! I usually don't put a lot of effort into identifying what I shoot before hand, but this past weekend I had to because I shot a hen pintail right off the bat. I want someone on here to tell me they can tell the difference between a immature hen gadwall and a hen pintail mid flight???? If you say you can I'm not going to believe you. I shot the hen pintail first and then shot the hen gadwall and had to look very hard for differences that stood out significantly when laying side by side. Get off your high horse I guarantee you don't know what you are shoot half the time until you pick it up.


----------



## NodakDuckSlayer (Nov 13, 2008)

If you can see the Gaddys wing spectrum I think they are one of the easiest ducks to identify, but when you can't see the wing spectrum it is hard to identify for me you just have to pick out the smaller details (bill, feet, ect) or just pass on them.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

See that was the thing the spectrum wasn't as apparent as it normally is with a mature and plummaged bird. At first I thought I shot another pintail until I looked closer and could see the little differences. Such as the breast and the bill. My point is if you take the time to identify with certainty what every bird is on the marsh it would take you a very long time to kill a limit. Sometimes you just have to let the BB's fly.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Identify before you shoot. Isnt that hard. If you dont know what it is, dont shoot. Hunting isnt always about shooting a limit.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The way I id pins vs other ducks is the tail.... Pins are more pointy in flight. Also pintails are more streamlined than other puddles.

Yes I know the sprig....but not only the sprig but the back end....

here is a guide shows it

Pin
http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/bird ... intail.htm

Gadwall
http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/bird ... adwall.htm

Also gads are a bit smaller than pins.

I agree it is hard to tell....but if you really look you can see the differences.

Myself....I try to shoot only drakes and also only mallards...when I can. Then work out the details after that.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I will never be one of those guys that distinguishes dabbling ducks. I will very rarely shoot a hen mallard but when it comes to any other duck species it all fair game. I just shoot when I'm marsh hunting unless I'm waiting for mallards. But I'm straying away from my topic, I just want people to take it easy if someone doesn't know what they shot don't jump down their throat. Unless it is like three drake pintails when the limit is one.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Gooseslapper....

I agree don't jump down the throats....but the problem is with the way the regs are written you need to know the identity of the ducks you harvest. You need to know the difference between both male and female species. You need to know the difference between hen mallards, hen gadwalls, hen pintails, hen widgeons, etc. You need to know....period. Because laws state...one hen mallard, one pintail, etc.

That is why laws should just state.... 5 duck or 4 ducks....unlike now with 6 duck limit...not more than 4 mallards with one being a hen, only one pintail, one canvasback, three scaup, etc....when rules get too complicated things can get confusing.

----- foot note----
I totally understand why they have the only one can, one pin, etc. But if they are worried about a certain species....you don't have them apart of the limit. Canvasbacks used to be closed...so did pins in my area one year.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

I guess I just follow the first rule I was taught when learninf to hunt/shoot.
Positively identify your target before pulling the trigger. 
If u cant, dont shoot. Its pretty simple.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

I guess I just follow the first rule I was taught when learninf to hunt/shoot.
Positively identify your target before pulling the trigger. 
If u cant, dont shoot. Its pretty simple.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I understand. But, I don't believe when people tell me "by golly I know what every duck is before I shoot it, heck I even know where it grew up and its age." I don't believe for a second they know before it hits the water, with the amount of daylight sometimes or the sun glaring in your eyes. Or they come in so quick your eyes dont have the ability to make all of those distinctions so fast. Unless you're Tom Knapp(might have spelled it wrong).


----------



## duck fever (Oct 13, 2009)

gooseslapper said:


> I will never be one of those guys that distinguishes dabbling ducks. I will very rarely shoot a hen mallard but when it comes to any other duck species it all fair game. I just shoot when I'm marsh hunting unless I'm waiting for mallards. But I'm straying away from my topic, I just want people to take it easy if someone doesn't know what they shot don't jump down their throat. Unless it is like three drake pintails when the limit is one.


So, its ok if you shoot antlered deer(5 inch horn hidden behind ear) and say its ok? Or a hen pheasant cause the sun was in your eyes? Not cool man...

And are you seriously talking about not being able to identify those DABBLING ducks after you shot them? Did you look at the bill? See the big white patch on the wing of the gaddy, etc... AFTER you had them in hand?

I mean, on the wing I could see smoking a hen pinnie thinking it was a mallard. But dang, you should TRY to know your target. Like someone else posted, its not ALWAYS about shooting your limit. Get a LeMaster (sp?) book and study what ducks look like in flight. Its YOUR responsibility to identify FIRST, shoot second!!!


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

READ BEFORE YOU CRITISIZE. I said it was an immature hen gadwall laying next to a hen pintail. If you have shot both in the same sitting you will notice there are more similarities than one would think. I could tell the difference in hand but in the air I guarantee 98% of you could not. Especially if they are coming in straight in your face. I would like to punch some of you in the face. And by the way who is the TROLL with one post that all of a sudden decided his one post would be on this topic.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Gooseslapper......

I have two things to say about that......# 1 you could be shooting way too fast. and # 2....you need to be careful. Because when you pull that trigger on what you thought was a hen mallard or gadwall and turns out to be a hen pin.....you better be ready to pay the price.

I can say I am 99.9% sure every time I pull the trigger on what I am shooting at. I will give you sometimes I think I am shooting a hen and it turns out to be a drake in elipse. (yes I shoot hens)

I learned from a young age that we should only shoot drakes...(not saying that is the way everyone should be....just saying how I grew up). With that being said i learn to wait and id my target. It also helped me to become a better shot. Because I did not rush so fast to just get shots off. I waited, id the bird, take aim and then fire. It was good practice.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

gooseslapper said:


> READ BEFORE YOU CRITISIZE. I said it was an immature hen gadwall laying next to a hen pintail. If you have shot both in the same sitting you will notice there are more similarities than one would think. I could tell the difference in hand but in the air I guarantee 98% of you could not. Especially if they are coming in straight in your face. I would like to punch some of you in the face. And by the way who is the TROLL with one post that all of a sudden decided his one post would be on this topic.


Gooseslapper,

1) Of your 13 posts today have you had 1 positive thing to say?
2) If you cant id ducks in the dark, don't shoot till the suns up
3) If the sun is in your eyes put your back to the sun

Firgure it out, it's not brain surgery...


----------



## duck fever (Oct 13, 2009)

Scott LeDuc said:


> gooseslapper said:
> 
> 
> > READ BEFORE YOU CRITISIZE. I said it was an immature hen gadwall laying next to a hen pintail. If you have shot both in the same sitting you will notice there are more similarities than one would think. I could tell the difference in hand but in the air I guarantee 98% of you could not. Especially if they are coming in straight in your face. I would like to punch some of you in the face. And by the way who is the TROLL with one post that all of a sudden decided his one post would be on this topic.
> ...


Yeah, I took the time to go through the registration process JUST to post on this as its an issue that is important to me. It should be something that is important to EVERY duck hunter, but I guess that doesn't apply to you. If you can't ID the duck coming straight at you, then wait until it does a fly by and shoot it flying away. If you can only shoot in front of you(heavy cattails behind you) and you just HAVE to shoot that duck, stand up and flare it and you should have any opportunity to ID it, then kill it.

Just another excuse maker. And for the record, you said yourself it took you a while to ID it in hand. What color were the bills??????????????? How long did that take?


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

One tuff crowd. Alright Dr. Anderson what do you do if its a west wind and the only way to get the sun to your back is to go to the east side of the marsh. Lets say this east side has trees to your back so how are these birds going to get in there when trees are blocking them from coming in for a landing behind you which would be against the wind. Every situation doesn't call for the sun to be behind you.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> One tuff crowd. Alright Dr. Anderson what do you do if its a west wind and the only way to get the sun to your back is to go to the east side of the marsh. Lets say this east side has trees to your back so how are these birds going to get in there when trees are blocking them from coming in for a landing behind you which would be against the wind. Every situation doesn't call for the sun to be behind you.


Set up for crossing shots. ie you have the pocket set up so that they will land into the wind and you are shooting them at a crossing angle....

Is a good way to set up because sometimes they will flare right towards you.


----------



## duck fever (Oct 13, 2009)

gooseslapper said:


> One tuff crowd. Alright Dr. Anderson what do you do if its a west wind and the only way to get the sun to your back is to go to the east side of the marsh. Lets say this east side has trees to your back so how are these birds going to get in there when trees are blocking them from coming in for a landing behind you which would be against the wind. Every situation doesn't call for the sun to be behind you.


I don't let the sun or even the wind(unless its 25+) dictate where I setup. I love setting up into the wind so birds come straight in and do a 180 right before they land, or they pop up out of nowhere from behind you. Gives you a front, side, and back profile which makes it WAY easier to ID than if you are hunting downwind and have them landing straight at you.

Anything else? Might make 4 posts in my first hour...


----------



## duck fever (Oct 13, 2009)

Chuck Smith said:


> > One tuff crowd. Alright Dr. Anderson what do you do if its a west wind and the only way to get the sun to your back is to go to the east side of the marsh. Lets say this east side has trees to your back so how are these birds going to get in there when trees are blocking them from coming in for a landing behind you which would be against the wind. Every situation doesn't call for the sun to be behind you.
> 
> 
> Set up for crossing shots. ie you have the pocket set up so that they will land into the wind and you are shooting them at a crossing angle....
> ...


And you get the full wing to look at.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Full wing, head, and if the slip and slide in....back and belly looks as well.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

Alright ya bunch of bung holes you do it your way and I will do it my way. Just don't expect me to believe you that everytime you fire your gun you know what species it is or what sex because I won't believe you. By the way the differences between a hen pheasant and a rooster are so great that mistaking them has never been a issue. I have shot a button buck thinking it was a doe as well, in my defense it was perfectly legal and it was a shotgun push hunt. Bye.


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

You need to let the ducks land in your spread, walk/swim around a bit, compare them to at least 2 or 3 photos, and then you can shoot... anything less is just plain irresponsible!


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree that there are too many people on this site that play internet warden. I don't doubt the legality of people on this site, frankly it is impossible to tell on the internet. Too many people making little comments like "must of eaten a lot of ducks" or "lotta hens".....to me it is simply an example of people on a high horse. I feel that it is not my place to question everyone else's legality, nor do I feel it is my place to verabally punish people for their decisions. Simply put, I worry about myself.

With that being said, I have to disagree a little bit about identifying ducks on the wing. All of us make mistakes in identifying birds from time to time. But I can say with 90% certainity that identifying ducks (especially late in the season) isn't impossible if you use some patience. One trick that I use is that as the birds swing overhead I pick out one drake and follow that single bird all the way until it comes down to the decoys. I have found that it improves my identification and my shooting b.c I am focusing on one bird as opposed to many targets. I understand that it doesn't work all the time but many times it does.

If you don't id birds in the air that is your business, not mine. But try what I have said above and I think you will find it very successful in identifying the birds and you will improve your shooting. Also it allows the birds to work more, which I find as one of the most enjoyable parts of the hunt.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

gooseslapper said:


> Bye.


For good??? lets hope so...

P.S. Who seriously pulls the trigger on 2 birds they think are hen gads as the first birds of the hunt?? Hunting must be tough huh...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/bird ... /sizes.htm

here is another example to learn from is the relative different sizes between species.

This whole site is a good thing to look at before you go afield.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It's not that difficult to identify what duck or goose it is before you shoot. If you can't, hunt with someone who can or watch for the game warden because you will be fined. If you can't tell the difference between a hen gaddy and a hen pintail you need to do more homework, it's easy if you try. First of all the body size is totally different. The white patch on the gadwall is a dead give away.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It's not that difficult to identify what duck or goose it is before you shoot. If you can't, hunt with someone who can or watch for the game warden because you will be fined. If you can't tell the difference between a hen gaddy and a hen pintail you need to do more homework, it's easy if you try. First of all the body size is totally different. The white patch on the gadwall is a dead give away.


----------



## duck fever (Oct 13, 2009)

gooseslapper said:


> Alright ya bunch of bung holes you do it your way and I will do it my way. Just don't expect me to believe you that everytime you fire your gun you know what species it is or what sex because I won't believe you. By the way the differences between a hen pheasant and a rooster are so great that mistaking them has never been a issue. I have shot a button buck thinking it was a doe as well, in my defense it was perfectly legal and it was a shotgun push hunt. Bye.


If I had to guess, I'd say you are a relatively young hunter or newer to the sport(I sure hope so anyway) so I can see where the pi$$ and vinegar come from as I a young pup once too and I was never that good at IDing ducks until I really started hunting over dekes and let birds work and you'll find yourself "craving" that feeling of knowing what duck you are shooting or NOT shooting at.

If this is the attitude you choose to have, then I hope the warden climbs all over your butt. Not because nobody has ever made a mistake, but because YOU refuse to better yourself as a duck hunter and as a sportsman...

Best of luck, and make sure you bring your mud stomping boots along if your not gonna bring your "A" game...


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

I can see where alot of guys say that they can identify everything they shoot. Why? Because they dont shoot everything that flies past them. The guys that care about the sport and not just limiting out every chance they get are the ones that know how to identify their birds.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> I can see where alot of guys say that they can identify everything they shoot. Why? Because they dont shoot everything that flies past them. The guys that care about the sport and not just limiting out every chance they get are the ones that know how to identify their birds.


Exactly!!!


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I think it is easy to identify between a gadwall and a hen pintail. The pintails are long and slender with the long pointy tail feathers, and I am not talking about the sprig. or like the others said, wait until they flair and you just need to look at the wing patches.

Distinguishing between gadwalls and widgeon at a distance on the wing and in low light is a lot tougher in my opinion.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

There are a lot of factors to identifying birds. My biggest problem now is my eyesight. My aging eyes do not focus as fast as they used to so often even when I think I have properly identified a bird I may have not. Even at close ranges. Seems these days I'm NOT shooting more often than I am just because I can't tell for sure. My point is often it's not for lack of desire or knowlege that we cannot properly identify birds but lack of physical ability. Another issue is sometimes a shooter has eliminated what he feels it is NOT (something on the restricted list) and feels safe shooting it. This may happen with hunter that are not particular about what species they shoot. It's not every hunters desire to fill on greenheads. Some like and even desire a mixed bag.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I've asked a couple of my hunting buddies the same question. Both said most of the time things happen so fast identifying a bird is the last thing that happens. I'm the same way, field hunting I always know what I'm shooting, marsh hunting to me is alot faster paced. To each his own, no need to blow an O ring like some of you probably did. And no I'm not a young hunter, been doing it for 15 yrs. Good talk.


----------



## duck fever (Oct 13, 2009)

gooseslapper said:


> I've asked a couple of my hunting buddies the same question. Both said most of the time things happen so fast identifying a bird is the last thing that happens. I'm the same way, field hunting I always know what I'm shooting, marsh hunting to me is alot faster paced. To each his own, no need to blow an O ring like some of you probably did. And no I'm not a young hunter, been doing it for 15 yrs. Good talk.


You've been doing it for 15 years. So you are in your mid-twenties? That's just about the time I started taking my time before shooting. Two things happened, I started ID'ing birds and I started killing a lot more birds.

When you say "marsh hunting" are you talking about just pass shooting birds, or decoying birds? Cause I decoy birds in the marsh all the time, its no different than field hunting.

I use to do a lot more pass shooting when I was younger. Can I ask what you would have done with the gaddy had it been another hen pintail?


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

Never done it, so until I'm in that situation I won't know. Nice try though fella.
I only decoy birds anymore. Decoying birds in a cut field you mainly are only dealing with 3 species most of the time. Where I hunt that is only one species the Mallard, never ran into a widgeon or a pintail field hunting. On the marsh in the same area I run into: widgeons, pintails, green/blue wings, shovelers, divers, mallards, and gadwalls.

I know you are trying to get to me but you are barking up the wrong tree. I think I will be ok, I will look harder to identify birds once I shoot a bird that I can only shoot one of. Other than that, marsh hunting is just getting out and watching my dog retrieve whatever it brings back. Never have taken water hunting to seriously, it's kind of my escape from the hectic days in the field chasing geese.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Well if you keep shooting without knowing what duck it is, your a$$ will get nailed eventually, which you deserve. 
And only 3 species in the field, haha ok. Maybe you just can't see straight if that's all you can find. I suggest getting your eyes checked. And marsh hunting is more fast paced, they both can be but the field isn't any less at all. :withstupid:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

The body shape of pinnys in flight is pretty obvious.

IDing a hen Gaddy on the other hand.. not easy.

Until later in the season we shoot plenty of pintails, widgeon, woodys, and occasionally teal and gaddies as well mixed with the mallards.


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

G slapper........ you are a TOOL. Get a clue.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

A complete TOOL!!!         We need a special icon with a lil drool for this guy!


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I just wait until I see that big beautiful spoon......I think I got one last week that will make boone and crocket.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Nothing says "Amature" like...



gooseslapper said:


> I feel preachy today. I love to see people on here put something they shot on here and they don't know what type of duck/goose it is and then see the righteous ones on here freak out becuase they should of known before they shot! I usually don't put a lot of effort into identifying what I shoot before hand, but this past weekend I had to because I shot a hen pintail right off the bat. I want someone on here to tell me they can tell the difference between a immature hen gadwall and a hen pintail mid flight???? If you say you can I'm not going to believe you. I shot the hen pintail first and then shot the hen gadwall and had to look very hard for differences that stood out significantly when laying side by side. Get off your high horse I guarantee you don't know what you are shoot half the time until you pick it up.


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

dont have time to read all of the replys, but a pintail on the wing is one of the easiest ducks to id. very pointy wing tips, and a looooooong neck. we just got back from nd, and even my girlfriend could id the pintails after we had shot ours. just time in the field. only time i ever have a hard time iding ducks is right when it opens in the morning. if it is dark we wait untill either it gets lighter, or we can hear the drake mallards grunt, or know that it is a duck other than a mallard.
i watched many cans die last year in my flyway(miss) and they were closed :x


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

:eyeroll: it isnt hard at all to pick out drakes or species with puddlers. i started hunting divers last week and that is ALOT more fast paced with how the birds come in compared to any puddle duck and you can still pick out the species and drakes with divers and they are moving alot faster than any puddler i have ever shot.


----------



## 4curls (Jul 8, 2009)

this is why i like shooting canadas, they all look the same   :lol:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok, a quick question. So if someone says they shot a spoonbill today is that the same as a shoveler? Sorry still new identifying all the ducks.

Thanks.


----------



## fsbirdhouse (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah Sean, At least everywhere I've been from Alaska to Arizona and nearly every state between, a Spoonbill/Spoonie is a shoveler.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

carp_killer said:


> :eyeroll: it isnt hard at all to pick out drakes or species with puddlers. i started hunting divers last week and that is ALOT more fast paced with how the birds come in compared to any puddle duck and you can still pick out the species and drakes with divers and they are moving alot faster than any puddler i have ever shot.


We've had to pack up and move on a number of occasions because we'd have our limit of Redheads or Scaup on the ground and simply couldn't identify our targets on the wing with enough accuracy to feel comfortable.

It's frustrating to have birds on the ground and the skies are full of targets, but you just can't be sure they are scaup vs. redhead vs. ringers until they've passed you. Of course there are bigger problems to have in life.

I do love diver hunting.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I find all ducks to be at the same speed. That's feet down in my decoys, then boom, knife, marinade, grill. Repeat.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks, I just wasn't for sure. Apparently here in SW Iowa we are seeing a few. Lots of Teal still around despite the weather. Plus I am still trying to catch on to the white front/spec concept. Lots of those around the area also.

Sean


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Wingmaster said:


> I find all ducks to be at the same speed. That's feet down in my decoys, then boom, knife, marinade, grill. Repeat.


right.... because mallards put down just like a ringbill...


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> Wingmaster said:
> 
> 
> > I find all ducks to be at the same speed. That's feet down in my decoys, then boom, knife, marinade, grill. Repeat.
> ...


It was a little joke there big guy! I don't go after many ringbills. I actually like to EAT the ducks I shoot!! :lol: I would rather chew on a old shoe then eat a ringbill. But you go right ahead.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wingmaster said:


> :lol: I would rather chew on a old shoe then eat a ringbill. But you go right ahead.


I always love to see this. Anyone who says they can tell the difference between duck species cannot cook duck very well. I can tell that you over cook your duck when you make the comment about chewing on a boot heal. Medium rare. DO NOT cook a duck past medium rare and you'll have a great piece of meat.

We've mixed in coots, divers, puddlers, morning doves and a pigeon all on various recipes and served them up to hunters, non-hunters, game lovers (as a food), and non-game lovers (as a food). Not one of them EVER has been able to identify a "good" bird vs.. a "bad" bird. Everyone loved the dishes and came back for seconds.

A mallard or teal is no better than a diver or a coot. We eat a ton of duck a year, I can't tell them apart. Unless you are saving a nice fat mallard for roasting or something.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

ruger1 said:


> Wingmaster said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: I would rather chew on a old shoe then eat a ringbill. But you go right ahead.
> ...


Yet again another idiot that can't read. I was referring to the taste not the texture. Also I don't have to eat divers, because I live in ND, it's full of tasty mallards, not like the blue plate special state! Read first, *then think about it what you just read*, then reply. It's not the difficult buddy!!
I cook duck all the time. I hammer it down to tenderize, then marinade it for a day of so, then grill it to a medium rare. It's very tender. You don't have the market cornered, and if you can't tell the difference between ducks, doesn't mean another person can't. And after eating a lifetimes worth of coots and shovelers in MN, I probably couldn't tell the difference either!! No go back to your mud hen hunting, and leave the real duck hunting to me.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wingmaster said:


> Yet again another idiot that can't read. I was referring to the taste not the texture. Also I don't have to eat divers, because I live in ND, it's full of tasty mallards, not like the blue plate special state! Read first, *then think about it what you just read*, then reply. It's not the difficult buddy!!
> I cook duck all the time. I hammer it down to tenderize, then marinade it for a day of so, then grill it to a medium rare. It's very tender. You don't have the market cornered, and if you can't tell the difference between ducks, doesn't mean another person can't. And after eating a lifetimes worth of coots and shovelers in MN, I probably couldn't tell the difference either!! No go back to your mud hen hunting, and leave the real duck hunting to me.


Thanks for being an a*shole. Appreciate it. I did read it, and I believe I was referring to flavor as well. Perhaps you should take your own advice and read before you post.

Sorry for the language Moderators.



> leave the real duck hunting to me.


How can you? I was just out there and busted up all your roosts!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

See you have it wrong, you misread what I wrote, and got a stiffy about how to cook ducks. Thinking you had something to jump down someone's throat about, but you were wrong. I just said I didn't like the taste of ringbills but you had to be a dick and come at me about how to cook ducks, give me a break.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm guessing when ppl on here talk about the few ND residents that give a bad name to the rest they were referring to guys like Wingmaster.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

gooseslapper said:


> I'm guessing when ppl on here talk about the few ND residents that give a bad name to the rest they were referring to guys like Wingmaster.


You keep guessing and assuming there tuff guy. Ruger1 and I have already talked. I don't take crap, and call it when I see it. 
I would never hunt with a dude like you anyway, someone that shoots first and identifies second has no place in hunting at all.
You can talk all the smack you want, it really makes no difference to me one way or another. I don't care about you one bit. Or what any NR thinks of me for that matter. 
Have a nice day, hope the wardens find you!


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nothing better than a topic hijacked to argue about who cooks ducks better and who has a better reading comprehension level. You even managed to turn it into a hint of NR hatred while proving that you don't take crap from anyone.....on the internet.

A new low in a forum that has seen many basement dwelling topics as of late.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

No NR hatred what so ever. I don't like some one with out getting to know them. It's just the fact that there are so many NR's specifically MN and WI guys where I hunt, for ducks and pheasants that it's just ridiculous. So I give those guys a lil crap from time to time. Most of them I am sure are good guys, it just the pure numbers that I don't like.
Anyway this was about identifying birds, which I try really hard at and take pride in. Next topic.


----------



## ReeceCampbell (Sep 23, 2009)

How about we talk about how you guys are bunch of ****ing losers.

You guys whine like girls who need their tampons changed.

Who is better at hunting? I dunno, who made themselves look like less of a D-bag.

Hahahaha!!!!! Its so pathetic its funny. If you guys were an example of Waterfowlers then the sport would be outlawed tomorrow.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

And the IDIOTS just keep coming out!!! :withstupid:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Wingmaster said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > Wingmaster said:
> ...


Somebody made a valid point about ID'ing ducks mentioning that with divers it is not that easy because of how fast they bomb into the decoys. You brush it off with some smartass elitist comment, it has nothing to do with what ringbills taste like. If you cant ID them how the heck do you know what the bird you shoot is going to taste like that's the point.

Are you the same elite waterfowler that posted a thread of pictures with a pile of gaddys and what looked to be a hen or two? Dang, you got it good in the great state of ND, Sota's must be the only ones shooting those crappy ducks in their crappy state.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

My dad can beat up your dad!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That's probably enough duck id'ing for one day.


----------

